# Ming scored 39



## gnuelnam (Jun 28, 2003)

Just heard it on the radio in Hong Kong, Yao Ming scored 39 points in today's game against Australia. But I missed the part about who won the game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

New Zealand and Australia r not the same country,man.:grinning: 

check this out,plz 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=112366&forumid=203


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

cause he wasnt gaurded by any great nba players but go yao good job


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketsthathavespurs</b>!
> cause he wasnt gaurded by any great nba players but go yao good job


its still a great feat....especially considering that his teammates shot 1/11 from 3 pt line. no punishment from doubling and tripple teaming yao.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Obviously this was against easier competition, but I dont think the numbers are the part that sticks out. what sticks out is his attitude he brought to the game, something we have never seen in Houston. If this translates to his NBA game... i think you all know what that means


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Obviously this was against easier competition, but I dont think the numbers are the part that sticks out. what sticks out is his attitude he brought to the game, something we have never seen in Houston. If this translates to his NBA game... i think you all know what that means


The Return of the Ring.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

What is Yao's career high in points as a Rocket? I'd like to see him score that many in the NBA. I don't know if that will happen will McGrady on the team.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> What is Yao's career high in points as a Rocket? I'd like to see him score that many in the NBA. I don't know if that will happen will McGrady on the team.


His career-high is actually 41 points, which he scored against Atlanta last year, so he's actually scored more than 39 in an NBA game. And personally, I could see there being games next year where McGrady feeds the ball to Yao enough for him to go for 40+.


----------

